# Mit welchem Köder im Frühjahr auf Karpfen?



## fishing4live (6. Mai 2010)

Hallo alle miteinander !

Kann mir vielleicht einer sagen womit ich am besten auf Karpfen im Frühjahr angel?
Habe schon gute erfarungen mit Mais am Haar gemacht 

LG


----------



## Taskin (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit welchem Köder im Frühjahr auf Karpfen?*

Hallo und herzlich willkommen fishing4live,

wie ich sehe, ist das dein erster beitrag.
benutze die suchfunktion, und du wirst feststellen, das vor nicht mal all zu langer zeit genau dieses thema im board besprochen wurde.
da wirst du viele antworten auf deine frage rauspicken können.

MfG Taskin


----------



## JerkerHH (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit welchem Köder im Frühjahr auf Karpfen?*

Hallo Fishing.... 

ich nehme Grundsaetzlich Mais ! 

Gruesse


----------



## Alpinestars (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit welchem Köder im Frühjahr auf Karpfen?*

Moin Moin

Ich persöhnlich stehe sehr auf Fischige sachen wie z.B. Pellets, Boilies mit Fischmehl!
Oder ganz einfach Frolic fängt eigentlich immer und ist billig!
Mais kannst du natürlich auch nehmen oder einfach mal ne Packung Vaniliezucker mit in die Dosemais!
Beim Karpfenangeln kannst du eigentlich mit allem rumexperimentieren einfach versuchen und uns dann hören lassen was es gebracht hat denn man lernt ja niemals aus!

MFG Florian


----------



## CROCarp (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit welchem Köder im Frühjahr auf Karpfen?*

Feine Partikel, kleine Boilies, kleine schnelllösliche Pellets...


----------



## makki (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit welchem Köder im Frühjahr auf Karpfen?*

hallo angelkumpel,
ich hab die erfahrung gemacht, dass man im frühjahr nicht allzu sehr mit boilies angeln sollte. im frühjahr sind die karpfen noch nicht so aktiv und nehmen deshalb eher kleinere köder auf.
ich empfehle partikel wie mais, tigernüsse oder hanfkörner. wenn du mit drei oder mehr ruten fischt würde ich trotzdem eine mit boilie auslegen.
mais ist nur zu empfehlen: günstig und fängig. egal wo und wann ich angel, eine rute liegt immer mit mais.

gruß 
makki   #6


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit welchem Köder im Frühjahr auf Karpfen?*

Mais ist gut.

Wo es wenig Weissfische gibt, funktionieren auch Maden am Maggot-Clip super.


#h#h#h


----------



## Angelzwerg (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit welchem Köder im Frühjahr auf Karpfen?*

Zitat:
ich nehme Grundsaetzlich Mais !
------------------------------ 
Welchen Mais denn? Den weichen aus der Dose oder Hartmais?

Angelzwerg


----------



## Udo561 (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit welchem Köder im Frühjahr auf Karpfen?*

Hi,
bei uns am See sind Karpfen und auch die Schleien umgestiegen , fischige und Pellets mit Muschelgeschmacl liefen bis letzte Woche mehr als gut , die letzten Tage gehen Mais und fruchtige Bolies besser.
Seltsam , es gab Zeiten da hatte ich auf fischige Pelltes über 10 Schleien und auch noch einige Karfen pro Tag fangen können , ist leider vorbei.
Gruß Udo


----------

